# Do Panasonic projector rebates mean new models are coming?



## mjhamre (Jan 28, 2007)

Oops, guess I was on 4 posts, thought it was 5, sorry about that. 

I am interested in the Panasonic AX100, when I looked at prices this weekend saw that it was being offered with a $400 rebate. Does anyone know if this means that there is a new version of that model coming out, or if they just want to move units in Feb. I can't use a projector in my current location, but I am moving in April, so I guess with how fast things change in this segment I should just wait until then to look. I will feel silly if I get the same model in April for $400 more...

Thanks for any thoughts, sorry about the link...


----------



## mjhamre (Jan 28, 2007)

Trying to clean up this thread after posting with a link, lost my initial text, then my apology reply was not showing up, now trying copying reply into first message, DOH...

--Matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's strange... I had upgraded your account already. I'll take a look at it.

On the Panny's... generally they release a new model yearly. They also generally have rebates on the previous year model, but I think the new 1000 just came out, so I wouldn't look for the next model for several months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Wait till you move, the throw distance may be different. It's a good projector, and you jump a few hoops to get the rebate, also 40 DVR Rentals from BlockBusters goes with it, use to. About $1800 is what we paid for it.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

If i remember, panasonic had rebates on the 100 from day one.
it came out around November, there will likely be a new one later this year. If you don't want to wait 10 months, then I'd think you're better off buying now. it's in about 8 months that you would not want to make a purchase, for then, the new ones will be right around the corner.


----------



## mjhamre (Jan 28, 2007)

basementjack said:


> If i remember, panasonic had rebates on the 100 from day one.
> it came out around November, there will likely be a new one later this year. If you don't want to wait 10 months, then I'd think you're better off buying now. it's in about 8 months that you would not want to make a purchase, for then, the new ones will be right around the corner.


Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I'll double check the throw info after measuring at the new place and figuring out how large a screen we are going to want and such.

--Matt


----------

